

Hacking the Wireless World with Software-Defined Radio – 2.0 [pdf] - liotier
https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-14/materials/us-14-Seeber-Hacking-The-Wireless-World-With-Software-Defined-Radio-2.0.pdf

======
balint256
Thanks for posting here too! Video (and on-screen slides) of the presentation
from this Black Hat 2014 and DEF CON 22 Wireless Village can be found here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YvFKhJ5ThM&list=UU4PBNDLlS4...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YvFKhJ5ThM&list=UU4PBNDLlS4d75MP0xxcukGA)

